# qt uninstall

## constantius

czy można a jeśli tak to jak prawidłowo usunąć wszystkie pakiety qt (dev-qt )z systemu. Nie używam żadnej aplikacji z KDE czy LXQT.  Mam MATE jako desktop. W systemie mam 14 pakietów qt. Ich ciągła aktualizacja trochę zajmuje czasu. Poza tym jest jeszcze dev-python/PyQt5 i to też jest kobyła przy kompilacji. Wydaje mi się że to qt jest potrzebne do hplip, ale jeśli tak jest to jestem skłonny pozbyć się drukarki z Gentoo. Mam ją na innym kompie to mi wystarczy

----------

## Jacekalex

Możesz usunąć wszystko co zależy od qtcore, np tak:

```
emerge -Ca dev-qt/qtcore  $(equery d dev-qt/qtcore | awk '{print "="$1}')
```

Tylko uważaj, żeby nie wyleciało znacznie więcej, niż planujesz.   :Very Happy: 

PS:

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym jest jeszcze dev-python/PyQt5 i to też jest kobyła przy kompilacji.

 

Od razu widać, że nigdy nie instalowałeś dev-qt/qtwebengine....  

 :Very Happy: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Apr 01, 2020 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## constantius

oczywiscie że nie instalowałem... sam nie wiem przy czym te biblioteki qt mi sie doinstalowały. 

dzięki za podpowiedź

----------

## Jacekalex

 *constantius wrote:*   

> oczywiscie że nie instalowałem... sam nie wiem przy czym te biblioteki qt mi sie doinstalowały. 
> 
> dzięki za podpowiedź

 

```
grep -B5 dev-qt  /var/log/emerge.log |head 
```

tak (albo podobie) się dowiesz  :Wink: 

Masz do tego też genlop, qlop i equery w razie czego.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## constantius

emerge -Ca dev-qt/qtcore  $(equery d dev-qt/qtcore | awk '{print "="$1}')

chce mi odinstalować oprócz bibliotek qt, libreoffice-bin, lightdm, i hplip ( to bym przyżył )

czyli co mam to wszystko trzymać????

Po co libreoffice bibiloteki qt?

----------

